
Why I Switched to Octopress - grigy
http://grigy.com/blog/2012/01/29/why-i-switched-to-octopress/
======
jdwhit2
What is your process for publishing new blog posts or editing an old one?

~~~
grigy
Maybe I don't get the question right, but for now I follow the standard flow
of Octopress:

<http://octopress.org/docs/blogging/>

What specifically do you want to know?

~~~
jdwhit2
This answers my question, thanks. I wanted to know if you had set up your own
customised flow for publishing.

